# LWC Wales Egg Sharing Question



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello guys. 

Going back to share again, we had a successful cycle in 2013 which resulted in our daughter and we are trying for a sibling. 

Just wondering if anyone knows if we will have to redo karotyping and CF screening as they're the tests that take the longest to come back? Obviously my genes can't have changed right?


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe (although clinics like to believe differently ) that only the tests that can change need to be redone, HIV, HEP etc. HFEA guidelines now state that these must be checked during the cycle you're having IVF in, but clinics will often ask you to have them checked before accepting you too.


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't mind having HIV ect redone as like you say they can obviously change. Hoping I don't need karotyping redoing as it'll definitely save time! And let's face it I'm impatient. 😂


----------

